# PJSC Companies and UAE Labour Law



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello People,

This forum has always been very helpful to me and i have found answers to my in-numerous questions on this forum. I would like to thank you all with deepest regards.

Well i have another question.

I just got an offer from one of the PJSC ( Public joint stock company). In the current company, i am on a limited contract and have just completed 8 Months.I have a few questions

1. Will i get a Labor Ban if i do change. ? 
2. Do PJSC fall under Public Sector companies..?
3. Is there any possibility of avoiding the ban if the answer to the above 2 questions is a no.

Please do help me on this issue as the move will help me breathe in better living conditions and also shall be a decisive move for my career.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Can someone please shed some light on this. I am in a real big fix. So please if someone can offer me a few words of wisdom, I would be really grateful to you.!

Thanks in advance..!!


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

I have friend who move to a new company in just 6 months, though he pay back the old company for recruitment expenses, there was no ban.


The company might not give you ban but immigration does, and they will ask for diploma or any certification that you have a degree in order to lift the ban


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

On the basis that you are on a limited contract and have by resigning failed to fulfil your contractual obligations in full, it is quite likely that you will end up with a labour ban.

Are you parting on good terms with your current employer? If so, then ask them for an NOC. In the event that your employer does request a one year labour ban, I believe that it can be lifted upon payment of a fee. You should however advise your new employer of a possible ban and clarify that they would be willing to pay to have the ban lifted.

Other things to be aware is that you will be liable to compensate the employer 45 days salary for having breached your contract. You will also not be entitled to any end of service benefits.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

shaia said:


> I have friend who move to a new company in just 6 months, though he pay back the old company for recruitment expenses, there was no ban.
> 
> The company might not give you ban but immigration does, and they will ask for diploma or any certification that you have a degree in order to lift the ban


Thank you very much for this info . I am also in midst of something similar. Will Call up the ministry of labor tomorrow and check out the details of the same..!!!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

shaia said:


> I have friend who move to a new company in just 6 months, though he pay back the old company for recruitment expenses, there was no ban.
> 
> 
> The company might not give you ban but immigration does, and they will ask for diploma or any certification that you have a degree in order to lift the ban



Thank you very much, Can you please share some more details like

1. Was it a freezone company or a normal company
2. Did he have to pay any fees to lift the ban
3. Did he change to a freezone company or a normal company

Thank you very much again.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> On the basis that you are on a limited contract and have by resigning failed to fulfil your contractual obligations in full, it is quite likely that you will end up with a labour ban.


Yes i am on a limited contract.



Maz25 said:


> Are you parting on good terms with your current employer? If so, then ask them for an NOC.


I am in good terms with the employer, But i am sure things will get really worse when i hand over my resignation.




Maz25 said:


> In the event that your employer does request a one year labour ban, I believe that it can be lifted upon payment of a fee. You should however advise your new employer of a possible ban and clarify that they would be willing to pay to have the ban lifted.


Well, I heard that only the 6 month Ban can be waived off by paying a fee and not a one year ban, Will try gathering some more details about the same.



Maz25 said:


> Other things to be aware is that you will be liable to compensate the employer 45 days salary for having breached your contract. You will also not be entitled to any end of service benefits.


I went through the contract and i know the fact that i am liable to compensate the employer a pay of 45 days. 



Thank you very much for sparing your time and helping me out with a reply.


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Thank you very much, Can you please share some more details like
> 
> 1. Was it a freezone company or a normal company
> 2. Did he have to pay any fees to lift the ban
> ...




hi, sorry for the late post..i hope this still will be of used...

my friend moved to normal company, TECOM area in particular
the company paid for the fees..

as well as he didnt have to go out of the country (for exit stamp),
they give him a choice of whether to go for exit but he will pay for all the expenses (ticket,hotel, food etc) or he can just stay and wait, obviously he choose latter...company paid to immigration ( or whoever,i dont know exactly who) an additional fee


----------

